# Fichier suspect, ordi HS -> virus ?



## MAChiavel (21 Mai 2017)

Bonjour à tous ! Je vient d'amener mon mac en réparation (changement d'une pièce défectueuse), et lorsque l'on me l'a rendu, un fichier (qui n'était pas là avant, je le sais, je venais de faire une sauvegarde Time Machine et j'ai comparé) avait été ouvert, c'était celui-ci (je dois le faire passer par un drive sinon il est trop volumineux, 23 Mo pour un format .txt (!))
https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B0BXHkdG5yADOUFnckVtX2twaU0?usp=sharing
Jusque là rien d'alarmant, sauf que ce fichier à été sauvegardée dans un dossier dont le nom comportait "antimalware" (le reste je ne me souviens plus) qui n'était pas (lui non plus) là avant, et que même pas 24h après que j'ai récupéré mon mac, plantages à répétition... (je mettrai plus loin dans ce post si nécéssaire le type de (gros) problèmes qui ont débarqué).
Ma question est : quelqu'un de compétent dans le domaine pourrait-il me renseigner sur ce que contient ce fichier (pour moi c'est du chinois) pour me dire si ce fichier à un rapport avec les ennuis qui ont suivis ou si c'est juste un fichier sans importance ?
Merci d'avance !


----------



## MAChiavel (21 Mai 2017)

je précise que ce dossier et ce fichier étaient cachées (bien évidement)


----------



## MAChiavel (21 Mai 2017)

ou même me donner une quelconque explication/aide sur ce que contient ce fichier (je ne sais même pas comment s'appelle cette écriture), sur ce à quoi il pouvait bien ou aurai pu servir ...?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (21 Mai 2017)

Salut

Télécharge et exécute MalwareBytes.


----------



## MAChiavel (21 Mai 2017)

Je l'ai déjà, je l'ai exécuté, il ne trouve rien (et de toute façon il n'y a plus rien à trouver, le seul "reste" étant ce fichier)
Mais du coup je vais vous "raconter" mon "histoire" :

j'ai (depuis 1ans) un MacBook pro mi-2012 qui a toujours fonctionner sans aucun problème, il était concerné par un plan de changement/remplacement de la nappe du disque qui était défectueuse. Il fonctionnait assez bien mais on m'a assuré chez le réparateur agréé de chez apple que je gagnerai en rapidité si ils réparaient la chose. Ça ne me coutait rien, je l'ai donc emmené (en faisant juste auparavant une sauvegarde Time Machine "au cas où..."). 
Ils l'ont réparé, il avait un défaut de "mauvais secteur alloué". Ils me le rendent, et une fois chez moi, comme toujours quand je dois prêter mon mac, je check les dernières Applications qui ont été ouvertes ainsi que les derniers fichiers... et là surprise, ce fichier avait été ouvert (le seul qu'il ont ouvert) dans un dossier "antimalware" qui n'était pas là 3 jours avant ... "mais qu'est-ce que ça fout là ce truc et pourquoi il a été ouvert ???"  C'est pour cela que j'en ai fait une copie et que je l'ai mis sur une clé.

Ensuite, (et c'est là que commencent les ennuis) même pas 24h après avoir récupéré mon mac (alors qu'il n'a jamais eu de problème), que les VPN, coupe-feu... étaient actifs, j'étais sur safari avec trois onglets ouvert : overblog, youtube et youtube mp3 convertisseur, quand un nouvelle onglet s'est ouvert, il répondait au nom de "mac helper", avait comme page de fond une imitation de la page d'accueil d'Apple, avec un message en fenêtre au milieu qui me disait "votre mac a été infecté par 1 virus". Je précise que je ne suis absolument pas aller sur quelque site que ce soit de "potentiellement dangereux" (streaming,X, autres...) depuis la réparation. Il s'est ouvert comme ça sans rien. Je l'ai fermé direct, on connait le refrain habituel, c'est juste un message comme ça... Sauf que 30 secondes plus tard, plus de son, la page youtube chargeait-arrêtait en permanence puis les 2 autres onglets... j'ai donc quitté safari. Impossible de le relancer, puis les dossier du bureau ont disparu, puis l'écran est devenu noir... j'ai éteint l'ordi avec le bouton.

Et après, à chaque fois que je le rallumais, j'avais environt 1 minute avant que les mêmes signes ne réapparaissent, impossible de faire quoi que ce soit, j'avait tout juste le temps d'aller dans Utilitaire pour voir ce qui utilisait mon processeur, et l'ordi plantait, le processeur avait une utilisation de 25% (contre 5 à 10% habituellement)... J'ai changé de session pour voir = même chose.
J'ai donc du faire un redémarrage en cmd+R, j'ai ensuite effacé le disque, puis voulu réinstaller directement Sierra sauf que là j'ai eu le message "Ce disque comporte des erreurs S.M.A.R.T ..." donc impossible de remettre directement Sierra... La dernière fois que j'ai vérifié l'état S.M.A.R.T du disque c'était en Février, il était OK... 
J'ai enfin remis la sauvegarde Time Machine faite avant la "réparation" et là ça remarche (ENFIN)...

Je ne sais pas votre avis sur ce qui s'est passé ? si c'est le réparateur qui m'a refilé un virus ? Si (éventuellement) ce fichier montre que c'est volontaire ?(!) Parce que avoir des problèmes pareils moins de 24h après que ce fichier est été créé/importé et placé dans un dossier "antimalware" mais surtout OUVERT par le réparateur ... ... ...


----------



## Locke (22 Mai 2017)

nanoukgui a dit:


> je précise que ce dossier et ce fichier étaient cachées (bien évidement)


Tu as fait une copie d'écran, histoire de voir la hiérarchie ? Et comment tu as fait apparaitre ces fichiers et dossiers cachés ?


nanoukgui a dit:


> mais surtout OUVERT par le réparateur


Si ce dossier n'était pas présent il n'a pu qu'être créé, mais par qui et quoi ? Ton fichier n'apporte aucune indication et ce n'est pas très cool de le diffuser, imagine qu'il infecte _(hypothèse)_ quelqu'un d'autre ?

Tu es sûr qu'un autre logiciel n'a été installé, tu as bien fouillé dans tous les dossiers et les extensions de tes navigateurs ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (22 Mai 2017)

nanoukgui a dit:


> Je l'ai déjà, je l'ai exécuté, il ne trouve rien (et de toute façon il n'y a plus rien à trouver, le seul "reste" étant ce fichier)
> Mais du coup je vais vous "raconter" mon "histoire" :
> 
> j'ai (depuis 1ans) un MacBook pro mi-2012 qui a toujours fonctionner sans aucun problème, il était concerné par un plan de changement/remplacement de la nappe du disque qui était défectueuse. Il fonctionnait assez bien mais on m'a assuré chez le réparateur agréé de chez apple que je gagnerai en rapidité si ils réparaient la chose. Ça ne me coutait rien, je l'ai donc emmené (en faisant juste auparavant une sauvegarde Time Machine "au cas où...").
> ...


Le plus simple serait de poser la question au réparateur. Non?


----------



## MAChiavel (22 Mai 2017)

Euh, c'est-à-dire que comme je l'ai dit, il ne reste plus rien de tout ça, j'avais fait plusieurs copies d'écrans de différents trucs (hiérarchie, utilisation du processeur ...) mais impossible de faire quoi que ce soit une fois que les problèmes ont commencé, mes captures d'écrans allaient dans le dossier image, je n'ai jamais réussi à y aller et à les mettre sur une clé avant que l'ordi ne commence à planté (dès le démarrage l'ordi était vraiment lent j'avais tout juste le temps d'ouvrir un fichier ou une application que je perdais le contrôle...) donc plus aucune capture d'écran sous la main... comme j'ai tout effacé et remis une sauvegarde Time Machine, il ne reste de trace de grand chose.



Locke a dit:


> Si ce dossier n'était pas présent il n'a pu qu'être créé, mais par qui et quoi ? Ton fichier n'apporte aucune indication et ce n'est pas très cool de le diffuser, imagine qu'il infecte _(hypothèse)_ quelqu'un d'autre ?


Tu penses qu'il est préférable que le je retire du drive ? Il n'est pas possible de dire quelle action/fonction/autre possède ce fichier ?


----------



## MAChiavel (22 Mai 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Le plus simple serait de poser la question au réparateur. Non?


oui  c'est ce que je vais faire, mais je voulais avant demander ici votre avis, pour essayer de savoir avant de l'appeler si ce fichier était en rapport avec les problèmes, histoire qu'il ne me dise pas qu'il était là pour améliorer ou réparer je-ne-sais-quoi (comme un bon vendeur) alors qu'en fait c'est autre chose (genre un virus)


----------



## daffyb (22 Mai 2017)

et maintenant ? Comment est l'état S.M.A.R.T ?
S'il n'est pas vérifié -> SAV


----------



## MAChiavel (22 Mai 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Et comment tu as fait apparaitre ces fichiers et dossiers cachés ?/QUOTE]
> quand j'ai récupéré mon ordi, j'ai donc vu le document texte qui avait ouvert en dernier, je l'ai ouvert puis j'ai fait dupliqué pour avoir ma copie et enfin enregistrer pour voir où il était, c'est là que j'ai vu le dossier. Et quand j'ai voulu rechercher où il était avec une recherche dans le Finder, "aucun résultat sur le mac"





daffyb a dit:


> et maintenant ? Comment est l'état S.M.A.R.T ?
> S'il n'est pas vérifié -> SAV



Je ne sais pas si "échec" ça veut dire "HS" ou "à vérifier" ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (22 Mai 2017)

Perso je remplacerai le HDD par un SSD et pour 150 € environ tu auras un stockage rapide de 500 Go.


----------



## patlek (22 Mai 2017)

Et avec l' utilitaire  os x?


----------



## MAChiavel (22 Mai 2017)

la même chose...

selon vous est-il possible qu'en changeant/réparant la nappe de connexion du disque dur, le réparateur est entrainé cet état S.M.A.R.T ou pas du tout ? (parce que avec les soucis que j'ai eu après, disons que je n'ai plus trop confiance...)


----------



## Locke (22 Mai 2017)

nanoukgui a dit:


> selon vous est-il possible qu'en changeant/réparant la nappe de connexion du disque dur, le réparateur est entrainé cet état S.M.A.R.T ou pas du tout ? (parce que avec les soucis que j'ai eu après, disons que je n'ai plus trop confiance...)


Oui et non.

Oui si le réparateur à changé cette nappe SATA par une autre de qualité moyenne. Ton disque dur interne est un classique à plateaux ou un SSD ? Normalement c'est un Toshiba certifié par Apple.

Non, car cela peut sous-entendre aussi que ton disque dur est en fin de vie et que tes problèmes viennent assurément de là. Comme en réponse #12, installe donc un SSD, ça donnera un sacré coup de boost à ton MBP.


----------



## daffyb (22 Mai 2017)

ouais mais si le DD fonctionnait parfaitement AVANT la réparation ça fait pas sérieux de la part du "réparateur" que l'état S.M.A.R.T. soit en échec.
En tout cas, @nanoukgui , prépare toi à avoir un disque dur qui va tomber en rade !


----------



## Locke (22 Mai 2017)

nanoukgui a dit:


> le réparateur


Est-il certifié par Apple ?


----------



## daffyb (22 Mai 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Est-il certifié par Apple ?


étant donnée que la réparation a été gratuite, j'ai tendance à dire que oui


----------



## MAChiavel (22 Mai 2017)

oui...


----------



## MAChiavel (22 Mai 2017)

daffyb a dit:


> ouais mais si le DD fonctionnait parfaitement AVANT la réparation ça fait pas sérieux de la part du "réparateur" que l'état S.M.A.R.T. soit en échec.
> En tout cas, @nanoukgui , prépare toi à avoir un disque dur qui va tomber en rade !


 youpi ... il devrait mourrir assez rapidement ou il y a une chance pour qu'il tienne encore quelques mois ou années ?
Et est-il possible que ce ne soit qu'une partie/secteur du disque qui soit défectueux, y a t-il une chance pour qu'en faisant une partition du disque, je récupères un des deux/trois (ou plus) morceaux sans problème S.M.A.R.T. ?


----------



## Locke (22 Mai 2017)

nanoukgui a dit:


> youpi ... il devrait mourrir assez rapidement ou il y a une chance pour qu'il tienne encore quelques mois ou années ?
> Et est-il possible que ce ne soit qu'une partie/secteur du disque qui soit défectueux, y a t-il une chance pour qu'en faisant une partition du disque, je récupères un des deux/trois (ou plus) morceaux sans problème S.M.A.R.T. ?


Non, ça peut arriver d'un moment à un autre, c'est imprévisible, après c'est le blocage total et impossible de récupérer quoi que ce soit.


----------



## MAChiavel (22 Mai 2017)

Bon ... du coup j'ai appelé le réparateur agréé : il m'écoute, puis, "ah bon ? Non mais faut pas s'inquiéter, c'est pas grave, de toute façon il remarche maintenant non ? bon, bah voilà... c'est un truc classique, non vraiment pas grave, les techniciens ont dû faire des nettoyages, ce doit être un fichier pour ça, vous devriez télécharger Adware medic, ce doit être à cause des logiciels de pub... c'est pas grave pour votre disque, c'était déjà là avant, de toute façon ce n'est qu'un secteur qui est défectueux donc votre ordi peut très bien marcher comme ça encore longtemps... non, ne me remercier pas, puis passer chez nous si vous avez encore des problèmes !"


----------



## MAChiavel (22 Mai 2017)

=> vous en pensez quoi de Adware média (il m'a dit que ça avait changé de nom)


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (22 Mai 2017)

AdwareMedic est devenu Malwarebytes.
Ce sont des anti-malwares classiques qui en aucun cas ne peuvent abimer un disque.


----------



## Locke (22 Mai 2017)

nanoukgui a dit:


> => vous en pensez quoi de Adware média (il m'a dit que ça avait changé de nom)


On en pense _(du moins moi)_ que ton réparateur est un rigolo dans le mauvais sens. Ne pas savoir maintenant que c'est Malwarebytes qu'il faut installer en dit long !

Tu fais ce que tu veux, mais je te conseille quand même de sauvegarder tes données dans un disque dur USB et après tu vois si tu es tenté de changer de disque dur _(par un SSD)_.


----------



## MAChiavel (22 Mai 2017)

Ok merci !


----------



## Nimitz (20 Septembre 2017)

C'est chez Apple que tu la fait réparer ? Ou chez un petit réparateur de quartier ?


----------



## MAChiavel (20 Septembre 2017)

> C'est chez Apple que tu la fait réparer ? Ou chez un petit réparateur de quartier ?


Chez *DMX Brest *(pour ne pas le nommer) ... "_réparateur agréé Apple_" (mon c** oui !)


----------



## MAChiavel (20 Septembre 2017)

Mais étant donné que c'était un programme de remplacement Apple (nappe du disque qui avait des défauts), j'étais obligé d'aller chez un réparateur agréé pour ne rien avoir à payer ... je suis donc aller chez celui qui était le plus proche de chez moi ... mais c'était la première et la dernière fois !


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (21 Septembre 2017)

Comme dit + haut, remplace ton HDD par un SSD et là tu verras la différence.


----------



## MAChiavel (21 Septembre 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Comme dit + haut, remplace ton HDD par un SSD et là tu verras la différence.


Mais c'est fait ! 
Regret: 0, Satisfaction: 200%


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (21 Septembre 2017)

Donc la nappe installée n'était pas "daubée" sinon un SSD ne serait pas passé.
Super. Tu dois voir la différence.


----------



## MAChiavel (21 Septembre 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Super. Tu dois voir la différence.


Oh que oui ! Rien que le démarrage ... 11s au lieu de 2 minutes 10" (en moyenne)   Et que dire de la navigation ...   Des apps qui ne se ferment plus en plein milieu de tout   Un ordinateur qui ne redémarre pas quand il a envie ...
Bref ... que du bonheur


----------



## Nimitz (21 Septembre 2017)

D'accord tant mieux pour toi


----------

